# The Phantom Toy Spreader



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Neither of my dogs is much interested in toys - they like the treat dispensing ones, and Sophy likes a mad 10 minute game of chase and tug with Rat in the evenings, but most of the time they are very ho hum about them. So why are there always at least half a dozen scattered across the floor, no matter how frequently I tidy them away? And when and how are they being removed from the toy box and spread everywhere without my noticing? I suspect Sophy has secret powers...


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

me thinks that Sophy would blame the cat


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I agree with Twyla.....................Sophy & Poppy will claim innocence!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Boy toys all over the house, need to train them to put them back


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Tilly-cat specialises in knocking pens and pencils onto the floor - where Sophy chews them. No, I think it is a small phantom with big ears and very bright eyes!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

fjm I know you are tech savvy. Maybe it is time for a couple of carefully sited nanny cams to catch that big eared phantom in the act.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I wonder why she is doing this? Maybe she wants you to touch each one so your scent makes them interesting again.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think there may be just the smell of a treat buried at the bottom of the toy box! There are things in there even I have forgotten about... 

I am about to pick up: 
One medium sized stacker cup
One small spinny
Flat Rat
Dotty Dog
Little Wabbit
Brown Mouse
Ping Pong ball (probably Tilly's)
A dozen or so toys apparently dug out of the box while looking for these.

We will see what there is around tomorrow!

Of course, really I should put everything away except the two or three current favourites, but that would spoil the experiment! 

(Nanny cams would be fun, LCD - I must consider that.)


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I've got a similar problem. Someone is opening Wilson's crate. Not sure if it is Wilson to gain his freedom, or Sailor to gain access to Wilson's uneaten food. Sailor is getting a bit too much padding over his ribs. I'm thinking it is Sailor fiddling with the latch. Darn, he turned ten years old and he thinks he can get away with anything. How do they know that we turn into softies when they start getting older? Nanny cam isn't a bad idea.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, I had a meeting this evening. While we sat at the dining table and discussed a heap of horrible documents, TPTS scattered over the floor behind me:
4 assorted plastic stacking beakers
Fat Rat, Black Rat and Flat Rat
Dotty dog
The ping pong ball
A small dinosaur
A chipmunk
Grey Mouse
Brown Mouse
A finger stall tooth cleaner
A plastic propeller pencil (which I removed)

15 items altogether, and I didn't see her take a single one from the toy box!


----------

